# Trawler Photo's



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
There are lots of trawler pics now available from FLOAT - 
www.float-trawlers.lancashire.gov.uk, 
Some of the attached info could do with more detail and as ever don't take it as gospel. Nevertheless a very good resource.

regards
Roger


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Great side, but the search is rather hard. I just looked at all 4004 pics, and It is a pity that one cant get into the files, without trodding through all 347 pages. They are not in a random order, and knowing that a certain company is on e.g. page 77, would make it desirable to be able to go straight to e.g p. 77.

Birgir


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Float*

There is also a copyright issue with FLOAT at the moment.Not only have they been using pictures without permission but have been claiming copyright of them themselves and then selling the pictures. Very naughty.


----------

